# Anyone ever use Valkyrie



## dw4040 (Feb 25, 2018)

Wondering if it?s for real


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 2, 2018)

I have not , however it seems like a solid brand , I will do more research and we or perhaps it is a brand I may consider


----------



## JDiesel911 (Mar 14, 2018)

I've used them, one of the best labs out there. They were producing a TNE/Anadrol blend for a hot minute and it was bananas, unfortunately they stopped producing it. Anyways, you can't go wrong with Valkerie


----------



## BadGas (Mar 15, 2018)

Theyre g2g


----------

